# Cocego Cable TV Question about Channels



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can you give Cocego a specific list of channels that you actually watch and pay for those only. Alot of channels we get with our package we don't watch but they just happen to be included with the package. The 25 channel package is useless with most of the channels junk except for may 5 or so.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Can you give Cocego a specific list of channels that you actually watch and pay for those only. Alot of channels we get with our package we don't watch but they just happen to be included with the package. The 25 channel package is useless with most of the channels junk except for may 5 or so.


I don't know about that (i think not), but if their TV is anything like their Internet, you will be lucky to see any TV  Their *email servers have been down* since about 9pm last night. No backup it seems! People are pulling their hair out. Their Facebook page is BUSY!


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Recently 2 of my channels have been stuttering or breaking up. The rest are good, any ideas on this.


----------

